# Rin Tin Tin's Girlfriend



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Our Heidi is looking real good lately don't you think?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

nice photos. My shepard is dropping hair like no tomorrow. Looks like your in for some shedding.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great Pics and Great Dog,she is beautiful.

dick


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

They are my favorite. She's so beautiful!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> nice photos. My shepard is dropping hair like no tomorrow. Looks like your in for some shedding.


She lost her coat about a month ago so what you see will stay.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Rin Tin Tin....now that might give a person's age away. lol. I remember Rin Tin Tin very well. Oops! Nice shots.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

TexasCityDave said:


> Rin Tin Tin....now that might give a person's age away. lol. I remember Rin Tin Tin very well. Oops! Nice shots.


My very first book when I started to learn how to read was a Rin Tin Tin book.
Man, that book would be worth a lot right now. Wish I still had it.:headknock


----------

